# best stores for advice equipment advice?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I am researching my new hobby before I start buying. I would like to hit some of the stores in Toronto and ask lots of questions about equipment and set ups. 

So, do any of you have favourite stores that you know have quality equipment and take the time to give good advice? I am more concerned about quality than cost.

I live on Georgian Bay but have family in Scarborough which I visit. East end is best but anything around the 400 or 404 I can visit on the way to their place. I would be willing to hit the west end for superlative stores. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Feel free to drop by and ask for Dan.

I would be more than happy to give you any advice that I can.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There you have it, an offer you can trust and count on. Other than that Reef Boutique, and Advanced Reef Aquatics will give you the straight up info.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*info*

hey there and welcome to the saltie side ...
agreed as above u cant go wrong with the three stores above .
cheers 
tom


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Feel free to drop by and ask for Dan.
> 
> I would be more than happy to give you any advice that I can.


Thanks for the offer! I will take you up on that - probably during the March Break. I teach high school and will have more time then. Could be sooner if I find myself in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for the suggestions. Those stores were mentioned to me in a PM from someone as well. Nice to hear we have professionals to count on.

Eric


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Flavio at advanced reef aquatics is truly a professional and a reef enthusiast. He will for sure steer you in the right direction. He is a wealth of information


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

+1 on Flavio at Advanced Reef and Colin at Reef Boutique


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi - Just wanted to give my thanks to Flavio and Dan from their respective stores for the help on the weekend. My son and I appreciate the info - very helpful!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

kies1 said:


> Flavio at advanced reef aquatics is truly a professional and a reef enthusiast. He will for sure steer you in the right direction. He is a wealth of information


+1 ... He's helping me get everything together for my first SW tank as well!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Midland said:


> Hi - Just wanted to give my thanks to Flavio and Dan from their respective stores for the help on the weekend. My son and I appreciate the info - very helpful!


It was my pleasure!

The science project experiment that your son is starting sounds so cool. I would have loved to do the same when I was in school.

Don't hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Best Person*

I started in this Great Hobby 10 years ago and have met many people and bin to every store out there and theres one guy who stands above the rest. Flavio from aAdvanced Reef Aquatics. He used to be part owner of ORG not around anymore but when I started I could walk into ORG pull up a stool and he was the nicest honest good natured guy out there. Never any pressure to buy just great advice and I still see him at his store in Milton. You can't go wrong with a trip to Milton, He has great products and stands behind them and great live stock as well. Go see Flavio, He's the Best


----------

